# Is there a "proper" dress code?



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

I've recently been wondering this....Is there a certain dress code for drivers? If there is does it vary with which level of driver you are?

I personally try to dress a comfortable business casual. Since there's really no telling who you'll pick up I won't wear (my favorite pair of) jeans and old paint-splattered sweat shirt! 

Duane


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I like to dress as random NCAA mascots.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Like your mama may have said...make sure you wear clean underwear! Because it won't be long before you realize that you will not be making any money. That's enough to make you s***t your calvins.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I started out wearing casual pants and a nice shirt, now it depends on the weather. On those -10 to 10 above days it's a sweatshirt, riders don't care because they are to effin cold to notice.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I like to dress as random NCAA mascots.


Post a picture when you get around to the UC Irvine Anteaters and the Delaware Fighting Hens


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have been thinking of wearing nothing but tightly whiteys it worked for the naked cowboy right?


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Shorts and a tee shirt. This is LA (and I have heated seats).


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I started out wearing casual pants and a nice shirt, now it depends on the weather. On those -10 to 10 above days it's a sweatshirt, riders don't care because they are to effin cold to notice.


POST # 4/@uberguy_in_ct: Broadcloth
Bison
will need Bostonian Togs if he is to
Double Dip in BeanTown this Spring!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Duane McCormick said:


> Is there a certain dress code for drivers?


No.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> I've recently been wondering this....Is there a certain dress code for drivers? If there is does it vary with which level of driver you are?
> 
> I personally try to dress a comfortable business casual. Since there's really no telling who you'll pick up I won't wear (my favorite pair of jeans and old paint-splattered sweat shirt!
> 
> Duane


POST #1 /@Duane McCormick: Ahoy and
Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums from Marco Island
Florida aka Irish Riviera South this time
of year!

The UPNF forms a Searchable Database
with almost 11,000 Members contributing
219,000 Posts & Replies into what repre-
sents the World's Largest Source of al-
erts/"inside"info/linked articles and News
about the TNC Experience, in general,
and the Global Menace that is #[F]Uber,
specifically.

Learn to interact positively here, espec-
ially with Notables and Well-Known
Members in Your City & Region for they
are the ones Most Likely to Step Up and
provide help to You. A likely "fit" for
RI/MA advice is @mp775 . Others are
Notable @Worcester Sauce and Well-
Knowns @brikosig and @Just Some Guy .

Use "Likes" to show appreciation for Val-
uableContent and PM via Conversation
Function when appropriate.

Use #[F]Uber.
Don't let #[F]Uber use you.
#[F]Uber: Not even a Frenemy.
Mentoring Bison, out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #1 /@Duane McCormick: Ahoy and
> Welcome
> to the UP.Net Forums from Marco Island
> Florida aka Irish Riviera South this time
> ...


Answer the question please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 11 @mike888: Which one?


The original one of course....


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Tonight is a balmy 72. Polo, shorts, driving Mocs and a smile.

Oh, and clean underwear too.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

mike888 said:


> The original one of course....


POST #13 /@mike888: I'd rather focus on
your 
harsh and preposterous accusation that
I'm spreading rumors! 
Note that I used a Question Mark after
the word "Banned" to indicate uncer-
tainty. Friday between 17:00 and 18:00
seems to be a Typical Time based on my
Experience with having been Banned.

Please don't press the matter further
as my Ignore List is Too Long as it is.
You've Posted some Truly Amusing
images and Very Few of us (in UPNF)
are Old Enough to remember "Reddy
Kilowatt". But Your using My choice
of Liking a @Juber Post as some sort of
Litmus Test smacks of McCarthyism
which I reject wholeheartedly.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Anything polyester.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #13 /@mike888: I'd rather focus on
> your
> harsh and preposterous accusation that
> I'm spreading rumors!
> ...


You might _Ignore_ me? Shivering in my timbers. I don't ignore anybody. But be my guest. Actually I'd appreciate not looking at your ridiculous mentor rhetoric.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

BTW: You still haven't answered the question.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Wear what ever makes you comfortable to drive in for hours. Im always in shorts and a tshirt when its warm. Pax don't care what you wear. All they care about is that the car is clean and that you know your way around your city.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> I've recently been wondering this....Is there a certain dress code for drivers? If there is does it vary with which level of driver you are?
> 
> I personally try to dress a comfortable business casual. Since there's really no telling who you'll pick up I won't wear (my favorite pair of) jeans and old paint-splattered sweat shirt!
> 
> Duane


There's no code....wear whatever you want! If you were the pax how would you expect a driver to dress?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Tonight is a balmy 72. Polo, shorts, driving Mocs and a smile.
> 
> Oh, and clean underwear too.


Tonight is 26 and snowing AGAIN, this sucks. Sweatshirt (clean, no paint stains) jeans and a heavy coat. Clean underwear and I even showered and shaved. Just did seven rides in 2 hours in the snow, not a single friggin tip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

I dress like this
Long time Nyc cab driver,Feb 5, 2015


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Like this guy.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

LA...yes... Shorts, t-shirt, sandles. My car and myself are clean and not smelly like most Pax. Thats what counts here.

*My Recipe For a Successful Uber Trip*
Accept the Surge. Arrive on time. Greet pax with Hello.
Once you Begin Trip, get out the fart can and give a few sprays, deliver the pax, then douse with Febreeze.
Next Surge Rider Please!


----------



## Uber_Joe (Apr 18, 2015)

Duane McCormick said:


> I've recently been wondering this....Is there a certain dress code for drivers? If there is does it vary with which level of driver you are?
> 
> I personally try to dress a comfortable business casual. Since there's really no telling who you'll pick up I won't wear (my favorite pair of) jeans and old paint-splattered sweat shirt!
> 
> Duane


I recently signed up to be an Uber driver too and I searched for pictures of other drivers to see what they were wearing and I came across this store that sells Polos and tshirts with the uber emblems. I purchased the Polo and I wear it with kaki pants. I feel that it's comfortable and casual enough for the summer.
If anyone else is interested, the website is zazzle dot ccom forward slash drivershirts


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> I've recently been wondering this....Is there a certain dress code for drivers? If there is does it vary with which level of driver you are?
> 
> I personally try to dress a comfortable business casual. Since there's really no telling who you'll pick up I won't wear (my favorite pair of) jeans and old paint-splattered sweat shirt!
> 
> Duane


I am an uberx in NYC, I used to wear dress slacks and dress shirt, no more, pax don't care. I dress comfortable, casual wear, sometimes even jeans, if you drive black car with a reputable base that does high end jobs, then yes a shirt and tie is suggested, otherwise you are a Taxi driver, dress comfortable. When I cater to my private clients "who pay me cold hard cash" , I dress the part.
The most important thing is, always take a bath before heading out, and shave "if youre a guy" and are not growing a beard, guys with beards should have them well manicured, and make sure your car is clean, in and out, clean your mats and back seats as often as possible between fares is also highly recommend, also have a can of fabreeze in your trunk and a small shop vac.


----------



## MW415 (Feb 18, 2015)

I wear whatever I feel comfortable in. Anything from shorts to jeans or dress slacks If Im going into my normal job after then I usually wear jeans or khakis and a button down. But overall passengers don't seem to care too much atleast not out here in SF.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> I've recently been wondering this....Is there a certain dress code for drivers? If there is does it vary with which level of driver you are?
> 
> I personally try to dress a comfortable business casual. Since there's really no telling who you'll pick up I won't wear (my favorite pair of) jeans and old paint-splattered sweat shirt!
> 
> Duane


You'll never be over-dressed or under-dressed if you go business casual. When I started out I wore slacks, shirt, and tie. Now I go with clean, attractive jeans, button down shirt or camp shirt, and comfy shoes (never mocs or sandals.) And if you give a crap about image, stay away from shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Slacks and button down shirt for me 90% of the time. Occasionally will wear jeans and golf shirt.
I also slip in the odd jersey if Oilers are playing, etc.


----------



## UberATX (Mar 11, 2015)

I drive uberX and wear whatever the hell I want. I've worn sweats, baseball caps, sandals, etc. Pax don't care


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Wear anything that accentuates your camel toe.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

UberATX said:


> I drive uberX and wear whatever the hell I want. I've worn sweats, baseball caps, sandals, etc. Pax don't care


Then you're not much better dressed than some of my fellow cabbies; don't you aspire to a better image? After all, it's a job even if you don't treat it like one. You may get an extra $20 monthly in cash tips by dressing nicer?

I prefer my barista or cashier to care about their image.

BTW, a small percentage of taxi drivers dress nicely, so I shouldn't throw all under the bus/taxi.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

I make sure to smoke a ton of weed before I drive. That makes sure the car has a nice odor to it before passengers get in to make them feel comfortable. That being said I live in LA so 80% of my passengers are high. I also drive Plus so am sure to wear a buttoned down shirt to give that right fancy vibe while I'm high. I also leave some edibles for the passengers instead of mints.


----------



## UberATX (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm all for dressing for success, but its honestly stupid to do so as an Uber driver. A barista-cashier =/= an Uber driver.

I'm here to give you a cheap, safe ride from A to B in a clean car with a driver who has an awesome personality. They can always take a cheap, nasty, grungy cab and pay more... OR pay a real car service if they want something nicer.

My rating has not suffered, if anything, I'm above average. It's all about how you treat/handle people.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

I prefer to be a cheap, unfriendly option and that works fine for me. Just sit back there and shut up and I'll take you from point a to b, particularly if you are a ******. If you are a normal human being I may converse with you, but no promises.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> I've recently been wondering this....Is there a certain dress code for drivers? If there is does it vary with which level of driver you are?
> 
> I personally try to dress a comfortable business casual. Since there's really no telling who you'll pick up I won't wear (my favorite pair of) jeans and old paint-splattered sweat shirt!
> 
> Duane


At .90/mile the dress code is whatever the **** I want it to be! Here at the beach it's shorts and t-shirt pretty much all day and every day.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Stephanie Davids (Jul 4, 2015)

I drive for uberX and I usually wear something halfway nice. I have experimented with both and found that if you wear something that looks presentable, you get tipped better


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber states that it has no dress code, although sometimes you get this image on their propaganda of a torso with a tie and a button down shirt.

In The Capital of Your Nation, the People's Taxikab Kommissariat has promulgated a dress code. There always has been a dress code of some sort for the cab drivers. At one point, the People's Taxikab Kommissariat actually wanted to put the cab drivers into something similar to a Monkey Suit: tuxedo pants, a white tuxedo shirt, a bowtie and a really goofy looking dinner jacket. The idea was proposed by several_ cab drivers_ (!) (and they call me "traitor" for driving Uber Taxi and UberX[!]). I had thought that some of the whack-0 getups into which hotels put their door personnel was bad, this thing was *RRRRRAAALLLPH* City. Fortunately, it never went anywhere.

The cab driver dress code specifically bans T-shirts and sweat shirts, although there is debate about does it mean a plain white T-shirt? If it is something other than white, is it allright? Is it allright if it has a pocket? If it is a T-shirt or sweat shirt that promotes something local (such as the Nationals or the Cherry Blossoms), is it allright? The decisions by the varying adjudicatory bodies over the years are all over the proverbial map. There is a school of thought that states that you are supposed to wear a shirt with a collar, but Title 31 does not specify collars. The District of Columbia's being what it is, I would dare them to issue and "inappropriate dress" summons to a driver who was wearing a dashiki.

In fact, there have been questions about the catch-all "appropriate dress" clauses in 31. One chairman made a remark about how he would support a Harassmen-ER-uh-_Hack_ Inspector's issuing a summons to a driver who wore a clown suit. That prompted a quick response from me. I told then-Mr. Chairman that I was going to go out and buy a brassiere, fishnet stockings, petticoats and a French Maid dress. I would overstuff the brassiere, put on the petticoats, the stockings and the dress, go out and drive my cab and dare _any_ Enforcement Personnel to do something about it. Given the D.C. Human Rights Act, D.C.'s long standing sympathy to the LGBTQ community, the fact that said community was a strong and established political force in this city and that there were, at the time, two openly gay City Councilmen (and two others suspected to be closeted) the Commission would have so much trouble........... I would march into court and not only win a large amount of money, but would demand the job of _every_ sitting Commissioner and the Chair, as well as the job of every Hack Inspector and that _I would get all of the above._


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Watch the training videos., dress like that guy. 

Black dickies pants and a polo is what I wear, most always. 

Comic-con and Halloween I'de dress up.


----------



## tulsadriveraaron (Jun 1, 2015)

mike888 said:


> You might _Ignore_ me? Shivering in my timbers. I don't ignore anybody. But be my guest. Actually I'd appreciate not looking at your ridiculous mentor rhetoric.


I like Bison's fancy words


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I like to dress as random NCAA mascots.


I hope Bucky Badger is in the rotation!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

On Wisconsin! On Wisconsin! Pass me some of that cheese!
To the _dai_ry with a _fai_ry, Wisconsin girls have faces _hai_ry!

(Brother-in-law is a Minnesota alumnus)


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

I wear jeans or shorts and a T shirt, with flip flops or fake chucks that have holes in them.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

All joking aside. I wear the same thing each time I Uber. Dark Jeans, Black Polo, Black dress shoes. Casual and professional all in one.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Considering I'm located in a beach town and 90% of my rides are around here. I'm usually in a tank top, board shorts, sandles and trucker hat.


----------

